# Requested Update on Jade.



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Jade is now a few days away from her 2nd Birthday. She is doing wonderful! Still no signs of any health issues, and a ball of energy. She is such a blessing to have in our family. All of The Wee's are doing awesome! Thanks for your concern. : ) Hope all is well with everyone!

She wasn't interested in taking pics. But I got a few anyway. Lol
























































She hides her face in most of them. Lol (Few more pics coming)


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, so good to see some pics of Jade! i really missed seeing her pics  
Have a happy 2nd birthday sweetie ccasion4:


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

elaina said:


> aww, so good to see some pics of Jade! i really missed seeing her pics
> Have a happy 2nd birthday sweetie ccasion4:


Thank you Elaina! : ) She's a sweetie!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't believe she is already turning two! Time flys by so fast! Jade is as adorable today as the first time you posted pictures of her.
T, I'm happy to hear all the babies are doing well.

Happy Birthday Jade!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww So good to see pics of little Jade. My, 2 already! Time just slips away. Good to see you, too. You are missed.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi ladies! As soon as one of the mods release the hold on my account, I'll reply to your messages individually. : )


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay so wonderful to see pic of little Miss Jade! Happy second birthday to the little sweetheart! She is as adorable as ever. I'm so glad you posted, T, you and the wee's have been missed! I hope you're doing well and I'm glad to hear all the other little wee's are doing good too.  x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Yay....jade pics. So glad you posted girl. Fern just turned 2 yesterday. I am going to pm you


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:hello1::hello1: T we've missed u and the wees!!!!
So glad to hear from you and see pics of the beautiful Jadey 

Happy 2nd Birthday Jade!:cheer:ccasion7:
Leila is having her first bday on wednesday.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

BTW...T is wanting to reply but they are limited until they release the hold on her account  Oh soo glad your back T!!!! Cant wait to see more pics of all of your teensie teensie weensie's!!!!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Lori! : )

Yay!!! Post release done! Thanks Michele! : )

Be back later to reply to everyone. Have to care for Mom & Dad. Missed you all!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Jade reminds me so much of Dottie(not in looks but the tiny body ) she only weighs 1lb 5oz at 4 and a half months,what does Jade weigh ?


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah welcome back T!!!!! Happy Birthday little Jade! She is such a doll!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aww T, Jade is beautiful, so happy to see you back you were really missed. looking forward to seeing all the Chi Wees.:hello1:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

T, I am sooooooo glad you are back. We missed you so much. I have missed Jade and all the Chi Wees. Don't you do that again.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY Little one


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww sweet Jade! We have all missed her and the rest of your crew. Brody waves a paw at his sweetie and says Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

So nice to see you back! Little Jade is still adorable. Happy Birthday Jade!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay, T and the Wees are back! Girl, I have missed you guys..Blessings, Deb

For you, little Miss Jade..


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Awwwww, thank you everyone!!! We all missed you all too!!! Jade says thanks very much for all of the Birthday wishes! I can not believe that my baby is 2 years old!! That is just crazy!!! 

A bit of an update for me. My Dad has recently developed some health issues. I know most of you know that my elderly parents live with me. Dad 85, Mom 82 (blind). There literally isn't enough hours in the day to keep up with everything anymore. My oldest daughter has been helping me out as much as she can the last several months. But she also works, and has her Son to take care of. So between my Dad's surgeries, Mom's tests and Dr's appointments, and my youngest daughter's never ending commitments to 3 different softball teams, I have so very little free time. Hopefully things will slow down in a few months. My Dad has 2 more surgeries to go. In the mean time I'll try to pop in as much as I can. I haven't taken any pics of The Wee's lately. :/ I just haven't had the time. I took the ones of Jade this morning so I could give an update on her. I will do my very best to get pics of all of them as soon as I can. Great to chat with everyone, and so happy you are all doing well. May God bless. <3


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Ivy's mom said:


> Yay....jade pics. So glad you posted girl. Fern just turned 2 yesterday. I am going to pm you


Happy Birthday Little Fernie Wernie!! We love you sweet baby girl! <3


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

cherper said:


> :hello1::hello1: T we've missed u and the wees!!!!
> So glad to hear from you and see pics of the beautiful Jadey
> 
> Happy 2nd Birthday Jade!:cheer:ccasion7:
> Leila is having her first bday on wednesday.


Happy Birthday Sweet Ms. Leila! The Wee's and I send much love! <3


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

michele said:


> Jade reminds me so much of Dottie(not in looks but the tiny body ) she only weighs 1lb 5oz at 4 and a half months,what does Jade weigh ?


Dottie & Jade are about the same size now. : ) Jade is just realllll skinny. :lol: Looks like their height and length are pretty close, though.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is one pic of Gia that I got this morning while my camera was out. : )


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

The_Chi_Wees said:


> Here is one pic of Gia that I got this morning while my camera was out. : )


Aww such a sweet pic! Lovely to see Miss Gia again.  Sending love and good thoughts for your Mom and Dad, T. I hope all goes well with your Dad's surgeries. x


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

nice to see jade, now how about my gia and lexie and chance!!!!!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Paula! (((Hugs)))

Amanda, Gia is on the page before this one. I haven't taken many pics over the last few months. I just took the ones of Jade real quick this morning because I got an update request for her.

Here is Lexie about 2 to 3 weeks ago in the lil bit of snow we got. You can see Gia in one too. My daughter walked right in front of the way as I was taking the pic. :lol:

I promise to get more pics ASAP.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh wait, Gia's pic is right above in Paula's post.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Chat soon ladies. Headed to Post Office and to pick up my youngest from school. : )


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww Happy Birthday wee Jade!!
As pretty as ever, and so full of character too.
Missed seeing these pics and all your wee ones T! 

Hope things do slow down for you and your parents do well too. x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is just as cute as ever


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

:hello1: T!
So happy to see you back with an update! Happy Birthday to little Jade, shes as adorable as ever. It is so nice to see new pics of her, and a little guest appearance by Miss Gia Glad all your pups are well, sending good thoughts to your family and your dad for a swift recovery.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Jade is as adorable as ever.  Soooooo glad ur back! I wa searching
Other chi websites for u. We've missed u all tremendously!
Look forward to pix as u have time. Take care, Teresa.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow...2 years old...I remember when you first got her and her tiny little debut pictures...she is still a tiny little girl but you can tell she is mature now. So glad to see some updates. Happy Birthday little Jade.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh little Jade! Happy birthday girlfriend!

Hope this means you're back T!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my I can't believe she's just about 2 already! Such a cutie as always...


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you all so very, very much for your kind words! : ) We have missed you all too! Great to see that you all and your pups are doing well! <3

Kimberly, that's so sweet of you! I didn't join any other forums. :/ I have been so busy that I barely have time to breathe. I feel like I meet myself coming everyday. I look forward to things settling down some here. 

Debra, time passes way to fast! I remember joining the first forum when Lexie was a baby. And she is almost 4! That doesn't seem possible either. They grow up overnight, it seems. Yeah, Jade has taken on a more mature look in her face. I just wish her body would have grown more with her maturity. :lol: She has never let her size slow her down, though. She's a rootin' tootin' lil spit fire! Can't hardly bark, but she darn sure tries! :lol:

Amanda, thank you! I will try to pop in as much as I can. : )


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Little Jade!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jade! Glad to see you back T


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

T, sorry to hear your dad is having health problems. It's hard when our parents get up there, but we are both so lucky to both have our parents around as long as we have. It's a huge blessing. My dad is 81 and in great health, but my mom isn't as great at 79. She suffered a stroke a few years back and never fully recovered from it.. I take care of any needs they have plus take care of their house and cooking, shopping etc. During the weekdays from the second I take the kids to school until after dinner in the evenings. I know, it doesn't leave much time for ourselves, with the kids and pets as well. But I wouldn't have it any other way. I am one that thinks of me last, but that is me. Im happiest that way. I know time with them is very short so I want to spend as much time with them as possible. Time goes way to fast. Your Mom and Dad are very lucky to have you, your a great daughter


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi happy birthday little jade she sure is cute


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

T your back woooooo hoooooo, missed you and the chi wees 

Happy Birthday wee Jade, she is such a teeny tiny wee thing, so cute xxxx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy 2nd Birthday Jade!!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

welcome back  , and happy Bday to little miss Jade .
you have been one very missed chi people member lol


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Awwwwwww!!!! You guys are making me blush! You all are so kind!! I have missed you all very much too!!! So happy to see everyone and their darling Angels. :daisy: Thank you so very much for the warm welcome back! Jade and I send many thanks for the Birthday wishes. She's hopping around in a circle right now at my feet as if to say, "Feed me, feed me!" :lol: She could eat me out of house and home if I'd let her! 

Thank you for the warm wishes for my parents as well. <3




Ivy's mom said:


> T, sorry to hear your dad is having health problems. It's hard when our parents get up there, but we are both so lucky to both have our parents around as long as we have. It's a huge blessing. My dad is 81 and in great health, but my mom isn't as great at 79. She suffered a stroke a few years back and never fully recovered from it.. I take care of any needs they have plus take care of their house and cooking, shopping etc. During the weekdays from the second I take the kids to school until after dinner in the evenings. I know, it doesn't leave much time for ourselves, with the kids and pets as well. But I wouldn't have it any other way. I am one that thinks of me last, but that is me. Im happiest that way. I know time with them is very short so I want to spend as much time with them as possible. Time goes way to fast. Your Mom and Dad are very lucky to have you, your a great daughter


Thank you Lori! I hear ya! The older they get, the more reality sets in. I see them becoming older and more fragile by the day now. It scares me.  My Dad has always been so healthy outside of not being able to hear well. When I took him to the emergency room recently they asked for his medical records. They didn't believe me when I told them that he didn't have any. Lol They said, "Anything, family Dr., minor Dr's visits for colds and such." I was like, nope, nothing. It's been hard on him having so much happen so fast. I just try to stay positive for all our sakes. My kids are so attached to them too. I don't even want to think about the day we have to say goodbye.   

That is awesome that your Dad is still in such great health! I'm very sorry to hear about your Mom's stroke.  Sometime they just don't fully bounce back even after a mild stroke. You sound like me. My whole life revolves around my family and pups. I never have any time for myself, but like you, it doesn't bother me. I enjoy being able to give back. The kids are such blessings, and grow up far to fast. My older 2 are grown, but I still consider them babies. Lol
When either of us start feeling overwhelmed with the things we have on our plate, our comfort can be knowing we aren't alone. : ) Your parents are lucky to have such a wonderful daughter too. <3 (((Hugs)))

Gotta get ready. Heading out to have lunch with my Grandbaby at school, then back home to get things going around here, then off to 2 softball games. I might have to have one of those 5 hour energy drink thingies. Lol I’m not cooking dinner, they will all have to eat Taco Bell, or something. Lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice to see you came back T.
They grow about as fast as kids, cannot believe my B is already a year old.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Miss Jadey Wadey. Two years old already, she is so sweet. We sure have missed you T! I don't get on here very often myself, but I manage to peek in 3 or 4 times a week.
Frankie and Benny send licks and kisses to the Birthday Girl!!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwwww happy birthday little jade she looks adorable as usual t not been on much myself hunni but good to see you back and hope your mum and dad keep well xxxx


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

What great pictures... glad all is well.


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you so very much!!! I have missed you all!!! You guys make me feel so loved with all of the warm welcomes, and well wishes. <3 Thanks again to everyone from the bottom of my heart!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey hon! So great to see little Jade's face again! So glad you're here! She sure is beautiful!!!


----------



## The_Chi_Wees (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Kerri! : )


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jadey. You are such a pretty little lady. Love that sweet little face and your wonderful expressions.


----------

